
Technique to see objects hidden around corners - prostoalex
https://phys.org/news/2018-03-technique-hidden-corners.html
======
PhantomGremlin
This is impressive as hell. But still funny in the current iteration:
_Currently, this scan can take from two minutes to an hour, depending on
conditions such as lighting and the reflectivity of the hidden object._

I recently saw this headline[1]: _Humans slapped and shouted at robot cars in
two of six DMV crash reports this year_

Now imagine how angry people will get if a vehicle pauses for between 2 and 60
minutes before making a turn? :)

[1] [http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-human-
attacks...](http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-human-attacks-
robot-cars-20180305-story.html)

------
uptown
Also see Dual Photography from SIGGRAPH 2005:

[https://youtu.be/p5_tpq5ejFQ](https://youtu.be/p5_tpq5ejFQ)

